# Creepy Basement vid needs Stickied!



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :wink:





chomps1211 said:


> Hasn't that vid been "Stickied" yet? Why hasn't that been Stickied??? >



(10char)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Violates the ypantz decency protocol...ya know slippery slope...further downhill faster. 

Would have to be a dedicated, contained and stickied ypantz thread "Caution...:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:"


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I have it bookmarked for those lonely nights...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I think the video is already pretty sticky...


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you. I really need to watch this again! No like for reals.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I never actually watched it, I'm not sure if I am ready yet


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Deacon said:


> I think the video is already pretty sticky...



hahahhahah omg hahahhaha


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I was looking for this video a while back to suggest to a forum member and could not find it. This really should be posted somewhere easy to find.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

my body is ready.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

basser said:


> I never actually watched it, I'm not sure if I am ready yet


Same here. I am scared.:wink:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I finally just watched all of it.

(I could never get past watching the first part where a small Asian man in his base layer and slippers in his basement points at stickers on his ass and then tells me to tighten my ass, followed by thrusting of his pelvis. :surprise

Overall, a lot of good advice there though.
As an instructor myself, the only issue I had with the advice was the turning of the front knee to initiate turns. I always teach that turning of both knees together is the optimal practice.

Absolute Gold! The visual image of being in a cereal box when riding - with the snowboard as the bottom of the box.
Wrath, may I use that in my lessons? Saves a lot of time describing the importance of being aligned with the board in three of the planes of movement (nose/tail, heel side/toe side, rotationally).


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> I finally just watched all of it.
> 
> (I could never get past watching the first part where a small Asian man in his base layer and slippers in his basement points at stickers on his ass and then tells me to tighten my ass, followed by thrusting of his pelvis. :surprise
> 
> ...


You can steal anything you want from the video, but in order to teach it, you must be in spandex and creepily pelvic thrusting.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

So much good advice in this vid. Wrath did a real good job trying to visualize the balance distribution of limbs n bones. Yes, it's sort of creepy, but if he'd been wearing baggy panz, one wouldn't see the alignment of the limbs. So... props for having the guts to put on some leggins with the intention to offer help to new snowboarders. IMO this is well done!

The rotated pelvis probably is the major advice to each intermediate out there. Remember it once you're on a slope next time. Get that pubic bone close to your belly button: voilà, you have a loose well balanced n aligned stance to cruise but with knees bent n thighs ready to absorb any unforseen bumb. It's a golden stance to relax n cruise even on uneven terrain or in flat light. This rotated pelvis also makes it harder to get into the backseat and thus avoids this main pitfall leading to so many problems.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> ....Overall, a lot of good advice there though.
> As an instructor myself, the only issue I had with the advice was the turning of the front knee to initiate turns. I always teach that turning of both knees together is the optimal practice...


Just to clarify this.... using both knees to initiate turns as you've described it... Isn't that more appropriate, effective for those riding with forward angles on their bindings? 

I ride ducked,.. (+18°/-12°). And altho you didn't actually say how, or which way one should turn both knees in your reply. If I'm riding ducked and turning both knees in the same direction of the turn,... wouldn't that result in the board flexing, (twisting) its edges & contact points in opposing directions?

I guess Im having a little trouble visualizing exactly how the torsional flex and contact points would actually react & twist using this practice with forward angles. :dunno:

While I do use both knees to initiate my turns,.. Since I'm riding ducked angles. I actually bring my knees together for toeside turns and push them apart to engage my heel side edge & sidecut. In fact,.. this was exactly how I was instructed to initiate and control my toeside turns for riding switch on my directional board. Prior to that lesson, I crashed every time I tried a switch toeside turn. :shrug: Since then,... I've found it very useful for a lot of my regular riding. I.e. Making Tighter, more controlled, less skiddy turns riding tegular etc.  

I could be missing something here, and if so,... please feel free to correct me. :grin:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Hasn't that vid been "Stickied" yet? Why hasn't that been Stickied??? >


Liability issues. If some unsuspecting noob claws his own eyeballs out after watching it, we could be blamed.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*p.s.....*



wrathfuldeity said:


> Violates the ypantz decency protocol...ya know slippery slope...further downhill faster.
> 
> Would have to be a dedicated, contained and stickied ypantz thread "Caution...:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:"



Oh Idk,....? It's not like you're showing "side boob, ct, or baby bird" in this vid!!!  > :rofl3:

:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> I finally just watched all of it.
> 
> (I could never get past watching the first part where a small Asian man in his base layer and slippers in his basement points at stickers on his ass and then tells me to tighten my ass, followed by thrusting of his pelvis. :surprise
> 
> ...






Jcb890 said:


> You can steal anything you want from the video, but in order to teach it, you must be in spandex and creepily pelvic thrusting.


*LMFAO...GreyDragon...bawahahaha...permanently scaring newbs and squirrels*




neni said:


> So much good advice in this vid. Wrath did a real good job trying to visualize the balance distribution of limbs n bones. Yes, it's sort of creepy, but if he'd been wearing baggy panz, one wouldn't see the alignment of the limbs. So... props for having the guts to put on some leggins with the intention to offer help to new snowboarders. IMO this is well done!
> 
> The rotated pelvis probably is the major advice to each intermediate out there. Remember it once you're on a slope next time. Get that pubic bone close to your belly button: voilà, you have a loose well balanced n aligned stance to cruise but with knees bent n thighs ready to absorb any unforseen bumb. It's a golden stance to relax n cruise even on uneven terrain or in flat light. This rotated pelvis also makes it harder to get into the backseat and thus avoids this main pitfall leading to so many problems.


*Thanks Neni...another merciful chairlift revelation....the whole pelvic rotation was a BIG game changer....perhaps difficult to imagine under baggy pants....I guess yantz leave little to the imagination :embarrased1:*



chomps1211 said:


> Just to clarify this.... using both knees to initiate turns as you've described it... Isn't that more appropriate, effective for those riding with forward angles on their bindings?
> 
> *me :dunno: *
> 
> ...


*Likewise, while carving: toeside...I'll pull my knees together to shape the carve and on heelside...push them apart. However in my current progression...discovering that more angulation maybe the secret sauce.*



ehmm ya...can't un-ring the bell...so it's "open source" ya'll....dedicated to noobs, challenged with little imagination. :hairy:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought that suit reminded me of someone from the edges of my memory as a kid, after some googling I found out who...


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Or Wrath could use this costume for his follow up video. Then we could really see how his bones move. :rofl3: I love Karate Kid, haha. Sweep the leg Johnny!!! Cobra Kai never die!!!










Mercy is for the weak!!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Just to clarify this.... using both knees to initiate turns as you've described it... Isn't that more appropriate, effective for those riding with forward angles on their bindings?
> 
> I ride ducked,.. (+18°/-12°). And altho you didn't actually say how, or which way one should turn both knees in your reply. If I'm riding ducked and turning both knees in the same direction of the turn,... wouldn't that result in the board flexing, (twisting) its edges & contact points in opposing directions?
> 
> ...





wrathfuldeity said:


> *Likewise, while carving: toeside...I'll pull my knees together to shape the carve and on heelside...push them apart. However in my current progression...discovering that more angulation maybe the secret sauce.*


Hmm...
Well, I've been taught to steer as if you have headlights on your knees, and that visual has worked for me in keeping turns short and sharp where desired.
Pushing your knees out should be a default stance when carving in a duck stance position for both toe side and heel side turns imo. Seems to make for a smoother, more stable turn in my experience. I believe the knees turning in to each other is driven more by the motion of thrusting your hips forward on a toeside carve, as keeping your knees turned out becomes harder as you thrust your pelvis forward.
However, if the method you describe is working for you, go with it I say.:nerd:


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

I had no idea that was wrathfuldeity! Damn, *salutes*...

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Or Wrath could use this costume for his follow up video. Then we could really see how his bones move. :rofl3: I love Karate Kid, haha. Sweep the leg Johnny!!! Cobra Kai never die!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrath NEED this suit! Last night I practiced steering with the knees. It helped so thanks again for the vid ?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

@wrathfuldeity just looks like the kind of dude that knows where all the good hidden runs are. :nerd:
I would imagine he would just come up to me and like "you wanna ride some good shit?" I be like "heck yea!"


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

speedjason said:


> @wrathfuldeity just looks like the kind of dude that knows where all the good hidden runs are. :nerd:
> I would imagine he would just come up to me and like "you wanna ride some good shit?" I be like "heck yea!"


ya...bring a shit load of corn fed aksarben steaks and prime rib. :wink:

edit...aged, un-previously frozen and with good marble


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Violates the ypantz decency protocol...ya know slippery slope...further downhill faster.
> 
> Would have to be a dedicated, contained and stickied ypantz thread "Caution...:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:"


Hi mate, thanks for the vid.

I wont make any penis jokes as I'm too mature to make jokes over such a small matter. (see what I did there?)

.....

I hadn't paid too much attn over the hip placement and checking out some of my videos....I do look like a slightly hunched gorilla. Time has helped me feel comfortable like this but I want to get that back straight as I feel that's the foundation for everything else getting better.

I've tried it over the last couple of days and the big thing I noticed is how unstable I feel on the heelside. I reckon my 'gorilla hunch' came from too many heelside wipeouts so I would lean forward more.

Now I've got to get everything re-centered. It feels weird, but correct. - eventually. I want to get better at carving and heelside is def my weak side.

I ride with a forward stance +21/+12 goofy footed.

so thanks again and whilst it'll take some time to get used too, hopefully it'll bring my boarding to a higher level.

Thanks! 

(and thanks to the others who added their input.)


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Alright, it's happening. Gonna make some popcorn and start er up.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

basser said:


> Alright, it's happening. Gonna make some popcorn and start er up.


5 days later...apparently @basser is stupefied and still eating popcorn :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 5 days later...apparently @basser is stupefied and still eating popcorn :hairy:


Maybe he's having trouble getting his "Jiffy" to *PoP!!* :rofl3:


>


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Woah woah woah, let's not get the wrong idea here. 

I can see the confusion here as I didn't post up a review of what I thought, but I can assure you I haven't been watching it for 5 days.

First thing I found is that I didn't really feel like eating my food. The content of the video is good. I had to look away a couple times but overall there are some good pointers in there. It's definitely good for beginners to watch so they can learn basic alignment and movement. 

good job Wrath.


----------



## OMG_MOVE (Oct 22, 2015)

The only thing that would make this video any creepier would be the offering of candy and video games.

Seriously though, great video. I've been trying to apply techniques taught in this video and I'm definitely seeing the benefits.

Cheers.


----------



## OMG_MOVE (Oct 22, 2015)

SnowMoose said:


> Hi mate, thanks for the vid.
> 
> I hadn't paid too much attn over the hip placement and checking out some of my videos....I do look like a slightly hunched gorilla. Time has helped me feel comfortable like this but I want to get that back straight as I feel that's the foundation for everything else getting better.
> 
> I've tried it over the last couple of days and the big thing I noticed is how unstable I feel on the heelside. I reckon my 'gorilla hunch' came from too many heelside wipeouts so I would lean forward more.


I've been trying to work on the exact same thing, bending at the waist.

After taking a private lesson a couple of weeks ago I was given some great advice. I was told when on my heel edge turns hold my hands out straight. See picture.










If you're bending at the waist you'll know via this method as your arms will no longer be straight out.

Another method was performing a little hop after exiting each turn. If i was off balance i'd be landing heavy on either edge instead of flat.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

OMG_MOVE said:


> I've been trying to work on the exact same thing, bending at the waist.
> 
> After taking a private lesson a couple of weeks ago I was given some great advice. I was told when on my heel edge turns hold my hands out straight. See picture.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, shall give it a go!


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

OMG_MOVE said:


> The only thing that would make this video any creepier would be the offering of candy and video games.
> 
> Seriously though, great video. I've been trying to apply techniques taught in this video and I'm definitely seeing the benefits.
> 
> Cheers.



Yeahh.. same thing here.
On a first moment this video helped me to start linking the turns more dynamic, it was the step to move from beginner, and now this video is helping me to fix my posture.



OMG_MOVE said:


> I've been trying to work on the exact same thing, bending at the waist.
> 
> After taking a private lesson a couple of weeks ago I was given some great advice. I was told when on my heel edge turns hold my hands out straight. See picture.
> 
> ...


On toes that will be almost the same, but on toes you need to make sure that your hips are over the board, or over the engaged edge, to avoid to catch the non-engaged edge. It works so great that if you are really angled you can touch the snow with your hands easily, it will depend of how much your knees are bent.

I still have some issues on my gorilla kind posture on flats, or going straight, but one day after the other.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

The video in the first post doesn't show for me in my browser. I believe this is the one being referenced. 






Apologies if this is not the correct one

TheSalamander


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

TheSalamander said:


> Apologies if this is not the correct one
> 
> TheSalamander


Oh, its the right one.  :scared2: :weirdo:


----------

